# New setup pics



## EndersShadow (Sep 26, 2012)

Figured I owed you fella's some decent pics of the new setup after about a year of living here....

Actually I finally got some time when it was not torn apart by the kido to take some pics...

This is without the addition of the HTPC which is upstairs installing about a bajillion windows updates, or the possible addition of a different sub and also a Denon X4100 which will all likely be happening in the next few months....

It only took me a year to get to this, so I'm sure I will get updated pics up once I change everything :rofl:

Current Gear list:

Speakers: 
Fronts: Polk LSi 15 w db840 sub modification
Center: Polk LSiC
Surrounds: Polk LSi F/x dipole bipoles

Equipment: 
Pre-Amp: Integra DTR 5.9
Amp: B&K 200.5
Sub Amp: Dayton SA-1000
TV: Panasonic 60" ST30

Source Gear:
WD Live TV + 3 TB Seagate external hard drive (HTPC build in progress to replace)
Xbox 360 (hopefully Xbox One arrives via Santa this year)
Uverse DVR
Squeezebox Classic

Misc Gear:
Asus EA66 Network Bridge (provides network signal)
Netgear 8 port gigabit switch (connects all gear to network)
SVS AS-EQ1 ( EQ's sub)
APC H15 (all gear BUT amps on this device)

Cables:
Interconnects: Kimber Kable Hero w Ultraplates (Integra -> B&K)
Front 3 Speaker: Kimber Kable 8VS internal bi-wire
Surround Speakers: Monoprice 14 gauge
HDMI: Audioquest Cinnamon for all sources & TV
Optical: Generic (Squeezebox -> Integra)
PowerCables: Pangea AC-9 2m (B&K), Pangea AC-9SE 1.5m (Dayton), Pangea AC-14 (Xbox), Pangea AC-14SE (Integra)


But what you really want to see, as its a worthless thread without pics right?


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing. I like the clean look and everything is well organized. I take it that you close the windows and make it as dark as possible when watching movies.


----------



## EndersShadow (Sep 26, 2012)

tripplej said:


> Very nice. Thanks for sharing. I like the clean look and everything is well organized. I take it that you close the windows and make it as dark as possible when watching movies.


If my wife isn't home then yes. The blinds do a very decent job of keeping the light out. These pictures were taken with a longer exposure which makes it look a lot brighter than it normally is.

If it's a really good movie I normally watch at night so it's naturally dark and then I crank it lol...

And yes we "try" to keep it organized lol... But with a toddler.... Well that doesn't always happen lol...


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Congrats! Really nice job with the setup. What is that tall thing next to your left speaker?


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Brownsburh Indy....wow bring back some memories. Anyways great looking setup. How is the bass from seat to seat?


----------



## EndersShadow (Sep 26, 2012)

afterlife2 said:


> Congrats! Really nice job with the setup. What is that tall thing next to your left speaker?


LOL... its a tower fan.. My wifes pregnant with our second and the first floor gets a bit too hot for her sometimes....

It wont be there much longer lol...



chrapladm said:


> Brownsburh Indy....wow bring back some memories. Anyways great looking setup. How is the bass from seat to seat?


Used to live around here I take it? I'm born and raised in Indy, but moved out to here after getting married....

Bass isnt "bad"... but I'm working on seeing if the new HST driver might not be a better fit than the SI HT-15 I have now in my ported DIYSoundGroup Cube 15

I dont have measurements "yet" beyond this one from the SVS AS-EQ1 when it does before and after graphs when you run it....



I'm hoping to get to use the Cross Spectrum UMIK-1 mic I just bought (to replace the standard UMIK-1) to get some shortly and then will be looking for feedback. 

I get a decent amount of bass but nothing really subsonic which is what I kinda wanted... Looking at the room I'm sure you can see why lol.... so I'm hoping a HST in a sealed box will have enough tweaking built in where I can raise up the bottom end a bit.. but thats a discussion for another thread....like this one :wave:

I also am likely replacing the Integra DTR 5.9 with a Denon X4100 which will net me a move from Audyssey 2EQ to XT32 which should hopefully improve my setup by a bit. And that upgrade will come first, followed by selling the Integra and SVS AS-EQ1 which will then net the funds for a HST driver upgrade if I decide to go that route...

Which BTW reminds me to download REW for the HTPC so I can use it hopefully in the next week or so....


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice room, love the ceiling texture – very cool!

You didn’t give any details in that monster sub in your first post – this is a home theater forum, not Better Homes and Gardens – we want to know! 

Is it just the picture, or is your cabinet sagging under the weight of the gear? That’s a common problem with the current stylish “low boy” cabinets, when they’re used with the substantial equipment that HT enthusiasts like to use.

Do you own the home? If so you might look into dropping the wires for the surround speakers insides the walls. Not hard to do – you can find “how to” info in Part 4 or my in-wall wiring article, which you can find linked in my signature.

Besides myself, I think you may be the first one I’ve ever seen with a digital clock display up front with the gear. It’s really handy. I like using vintage so-called “audio timers” for that function, as they look like another system component. It was the age of silver gear, but Yamaha, Pioneer and I think Sansui made a few in black.










Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## EndersShadow (Sep 26, 2012)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Nice room, love the ceiling texture – very cool!
> 
> You didn’t give any details in that monster sub in your first post – this is a home theater forum, not Better Homes and Gardens – we want to know!


Thanks Wayne.. cant take any credit for the ceiling, it came that way lol...

LOL Trust me Wayne the info is there.... Just look here and be ready to spend a bit of time reading up lol....



Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Is it just the picture, or is your cabinet sagging under the weight of the gear? That’s a common problem with the current stylish “low boy” cabinets, when they’re used with the substantial equipment that HT enthusiasts like to use.


It is and I'm hoping to upgrade to a Salamander Synergy rack in the near future that should solve that problem. It also was bowed when we bought it but didnt show as bad till I loaded a 78 lb amp in the middle of it 

It doesnt help there were only 2 small rods in the middle holding things up.... I'm likely going to build a entire false bottom moulding from 2x4's to bulk it up and sneak wheels in underneath so I can wheel it out easier. Then stain it all to match and its as good as it can get before I replace it...



Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Do you own the home? If so you might look into dropping the wires for the surround speakers insides the walls. Not hard to do – you can find “how to” info in Part 4 or my in-wall wiring article, which you can find linked in my signature.


Yes we do own the home and its on my list of things to do. The MAIN problem is the left surround and that gap from the entry way. I want to run GOOD wire (likely Audioquest FLX 14/4, or Furez 14/4) that is in wall rated and that would mean a bulky cable running under the carpet that would likely end up showing as a bulge.... I also am scare of messing up the wall but yes, its on my short list, and getting shorter as the Monoprice cable I am using is oxidizing because its cheap stuff. I don't like conduit but its better than dangling wires.





Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Besides myself, I think you may be the first one I’ve ever seen with a digital clock display up front with the gear. It’s really handy. I like using vintage so-called “audio timers” for that function, as they look like another system component. It was the age of silver gear, but Yamaha, Pioneer and I think Sansui made a few in black.


Funny story about that clock.... its actually my network music player. Its a Logitech Squeezebox Classic which is basically the older version of the touch. It only does 16/44.1 but most of my music is FLAC anyway so not a big deal.

When the music is playing it will scroll through what song it is, and after a bit turn into a L/R digital VU meter. When its OFF, it becomes a clock.

My wife LOVES it as a clock, so even when I get the HTPC up and running (which will also become my music player more than likely) it will still probably stick around JUST to be a clock hehehe


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

EndersShadow said:


> The MAIN problem is the left surround and that gap from the entry way. I want to run GOOD wire (likely Audioquest FLX 14/4, or Furez 14/4) that is in wall rated and that would mean a bulky cable running under the carpet that would likely end up showing as a bulge....


Duh, didn’t pay attention to the implications of that doorway. :duh:

What I’d suggest is getting some good-quality standard speaker wire – you know, the flat zip-cord type. Get it run under the carpet (you could use the old wire to pull the new wire in), and then switch over (splice) to the in-wall wiring on the other side of that passageway gap. You can find a tutorial on splicing speaker wire in my signature as well. I’ve run flat 12-guage under carpet at a passageway like yours. You could feel it under the carpet if you stepped on it barefooted, but it wasn’t visible at all. 14-gauge would be even less of an intrusion.

By the way, that isn’t oxidation you’re seeing on that Monoprice speaker wire. If it’s green-looking, it’s actually a chemical reaction between the copper and the vinyl jacket. It’s nothing audible, but I’ll admit it definitely is visually disconcerting. And it is an indication of cheaper speaker wire.




> Funny story about that clock.... its actually my network music player. Its a Logitech Squeezebox Classic which is basically the older version of the touch.
> When the music is playing it will scroll through what song it is, and after a bit turn into a L/R digital VU meter. When its OFF, it becomes a clock.


That spectrum display I saw when I did a search looks pretty cool, too! Still, I like the old audio timers because they give the clock display while I’m watching. :T

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks great...do you do home service for organizing setups too...I need someone to come over and organize my room. :T


----------



## EndersShadow (Sep 26, 2012)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Duh, didn’t pay attention to the implications of that doorway. :duh:
> 
> What I’d suggest is getting some good-quality standard speaker wire – you know, the flat zip-cord type. Get it run under the carpet (you could use the old wire to pull the new wire in), and then switch over (splice) to the in-wall wiring on the other side of that passageway gap. You can find a tutorial on splicing speaker wire in my signature as well. I’ve run flat 12-guage under carpet at a passageway like yours. You could feel it under the carpet if you stepped on it barefooted, but it wasn’t visible at all. 14-gauge would be even less of an intrusion.
> 
> By the way, that isn’t oxidation you’re seeing on that Monoprice speaker wire. If it’s green-looking, it’s actually a chemical reaction between the copper and the vinyl jacket. It’s nothing audible, but I’ll admit it definitely is visually disconcerting. And it is an indication of cheaper speaker wire.


Gotcha.... Hadn't thought of that... I've got some solder I could use to for the termination to make sure its super strong....

When I get closer I will see what I can do. For the left surround I could run in-wall speaker wire around all the baseboards and then up the wall cavity without too much trouble...

What I've also considered doing is calling my brother-in-law who does flooring for a living and having him help me pull the carpet in that small area back, cut a channel in the padding for the wiring and then put it back. Then I could likely use the same wire the entire way.

That or just use some standard 14 gauge Belden from Blue Jeans Cables and see if I can get that to work too..



Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> That spectrum display I saw when I did a search looks pretty cool, too! Still, I like the old audio timers because they give the clock display while I’m watching. :T


Yup, I still think its very cool and I like it a lot. I actually am fully bought into the Squeezebox stuff. I bought my daughter a Squeezebox Radio so I can play music for her in her bedroom and control it with my phone. 

And daughter #2 coming in November will have one in her room too to play white noise/music to help her sleep.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Would this work better for under your carpet? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Eagle-14-AW...14-Gauge-Copper-Conductor-Cable-/221403734168


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for posting pics of your room, I love the Polk LSi series of speakers. I think a lot of people overlook them in that price range because the name is usually associated with their lower end speakers but they sound incredible.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks great I like the colors as well,thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Excellent job with the space you had to work with! :T


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Beautiful room. Nice work.


----------

